# Cups print server tutorial



## remush (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi all,

I see that freebsd 8 has been released, and i'm interested in finding a tutorial for setting up a print server using freebsd.

I've been googling >freebsd cups print server< but have not found anything yet, any suggestions would be great.


----------



## bjs (Nov 28, 2009)

This is the one I used when I set CUPS up on my server:

http://www.evilcoder.org/cups/index.html


----------



## Oko (Nov 28, 2009)

remush said:
			
		

> I've been googling >freebsd cups print server< but have not found anything yet, any suggestions would be great.



Because there is nothing special about CUPS on FreeBSD. CUPS stands for *Common Unix Printing System*. Let me Google CUPS system administration manual for you. Ahh.. Here it is

http://www.cups.org/doc-1.1/sam.html


----------



## remush (Nov 29, 2009)

*Great*

Thanks for the lead bjs


----------



## pcleddy (Nov 18, 2010)

*Oko is wrong*

Oko said: 





> Because there is nothing special about CUPS on FreeBSD. CUPS stands for Common Unix Printing System. Let me Google CUPS system administration manual for you. Ahh.. Here it is



First off, this is completely presumptuous on the part of Oko.

Setting up CUPS on FreeBSD is completely different than on Linux distributions: there is no apt-get or yum on FreeBSD, and on Linux, one doesn't have to go running around tweaking this and that conf file just so something works correctly.

Secondly, point dumbly at the CUPS manual helps no one know what the differences are in a FreeBSD setup, and what the steps are.

So, ignore Oko, and follow the helpful suggestions made first.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 18, 2010)

There is a CUPS document in the official FreeBSD articles.


----------

